# Vibrating Inducer Motor



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Those Carrier inducers are notorious for that problem. You need a new motor AND wheel and the wheel is VERY easy to bend/warp when installing so be gentle with it.


----------



## moosejohnson (Jul 30, 2008)

yuri said:


> Those Carrier inducers are notorious for that problem. You need a new motor AND wheel and the wheel is VERY easy to bend/warp when installing so be gentle with it.


Thanks! Any suggestions where to buy on-line? A dealer quoted me but I am not sure if this is a DIY project or should be left to the pro's!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

How much did they quote you? It is NOT a easy DIY project and Carrier does not easily sell their parts to DIYers. Not sure if you can buy them online. Sometimes you need to get 2 wheels B4 one of them is good and not off balance. The dealer will have to make it work and not vibrate.


----------



## moosejohnson (Jul 30, 2008)

yuri said:


> How much did they quote you? It is NOT a easy DIY project and Carrier does not easily sell their parts to DIYers. Not sure if you can buy them online. Sometimes you need to get 2 wheels B4 one of them is good and not off balance. The dealer will have to make it work and not vibrate.


Am I allowed to state prices on here?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. Only when trying to sell something is it verbotten. Or asking for system quotes.


----------



## moosejohnson (Jul 30, 2008)

yuri said:


> Yep. Only when trying to sell something is it verbotten. Or asking for system quotes.


$411.00, and I guess that does not include labour.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats not bad. If it includes labor it is GREAT. I can install one in about an hour plus 1/2 hr traveling charge. At least that way they have to make it quiet and guarantee it. Not likely you will get the parts yourself.


----------



## moosejohnson (Jul 30, 2008)

yuri said:


> Thats not bad. If it includes labor it is GREAT. I can install one in about an hour plus 1/2 hr traveling charge. At least that way they have to make it quiet and guarantee it. Not likely you will get the parts yourself.


 
Thanks Yuri, been a great help.:thumbup:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Make sure you clean the flame sensor every yr on that unit and get the tech to show you how. Glad to help.:thumbsup:


----------



## moosejohnson (Jul 30, 2008)

yuri said:


> Make sure you clean the flame sensor every yr on that unit and get the tech to show you how. Glad to help.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I get it serviced every year anyway so I would hope they do that.


----------



## mrairflow (Oct 25, 2009)

how old is the furnace with the tax credit plus the price of repair might be time to look at a 95 % new furnace


----------

